# Spanish fishing at GSP



## kansasbassdude2002 (May 23, 2016)

*Gulf State Park Pier*

Hi i am new to the forums and i have a few questions about some things. I am going to gulf shores for 2 weeks starting friday and i was wondering what the spanish were hitting on if they are still around? This will not be my first time saltwater fishing as this will be my 14th year at the gulf coast. Another question i have is are there any good spots for flounder that would be within reach from gulf shores? Thanks JD:thumbup:


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

On the pier go just past the restrooms. Use a gotcha plug. You can get them at walmart. I was on the pier last month and even though I didn't have any luck, other people were catching them one after the other. Also different types of straw rigs work good. Get you some of those clear plastic bubbles and put a little water in them. throw out a straw rig and reel it in.

For Flounder you can try the pier, bumping shrimp, minnows or grubs along the bottom by the pilons or go to the jetties at Alabama point bridge or west beach pass on the gulf side.

If you want to catch a mess of good eating fish, go to the west beach pass, gulf side at daylight. Get some fresh shrimp and peel it and put it on a small hook and fish in the surf. You can catch the whiting running through there. I'll be down there the first week of June and I plan on wearing them out.


----------



## kansasbassdude2002 (May 23, 2016)

Thank you for the reply :thumbsup: . Are
there any specific colors of gotcha plugs? I use them a lot off the pier and surf for ladyfish and bluefish. I usually use chrome with a yellow head but I know there are many other colors available. Thank you again, JD


----------



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

Chrome/yellow head 
Gold/Red head 
All pink works really well for me


----------



## kansasbassdude2002 (May 23, 2016)

Thx Pierrunner i'll definitely be going out to buy some of those colors! Is there a certain time of day I should go or is anytime good? Is catching Spanish from the surf possible too? If so what do I need to know to catch them from the surf? Thx again, JD


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have never caught one from the surf but I guess its possible. I have always caught them and seen them caught on the pier after the bathrooms which is a few hundred yards out. When they start running, everyone starts catching them. A month ago I was there around 2pm and the bite was fast. I would just get several different colors of gotcha plugs and try them. The ones being used that day were gold with a red head and chrome with a red head or yellow head. Good Luck!!


----------



## kansasbassdude2002 (May 23, 2016)

Thank you guys. Is the pcola beach pier getting any Spanish mackerel or is it just gsp? Also, what size wire leader would I need, if any wire is needed at all? Thanks again guys, JD


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

kansasbassdude2002 said:


> Thank you guys. Is the pcola beach pier getting any Spanish mackerel or is it just gsp? Also, what size wire leader would I need, if any wire is needed at all? Thanks again guys, JD


Pensacola's catching plenty also and I usually use a 40lb flouro leader for Spanish, if their being finicky I'll drop to a 20 and just take some losses.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I quit using gotchas a long time ago. They're easy to get in trouble with. They're great lures with extremely sharp hooks that can end up in the wrong place if you aren't careful. I catch plenty on jigs, usually white or chartreuse 5/8 to 3/4 oz. They are much cheaper and safer. If you can get your hands on some hex head jigs they're even better. Good luck!


----------



## Bigdaddyk (May 20, 2016)

What are ya putting on the jig head?


----------

